
90reader! Speed reading App that a have a new read text technique [desktop pc] - Vernetit
http://competicionmental.appspot.com/90reader?en=1
======
Vernetit
Demo video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_7IGyl5bj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_7IGyl5bj4)
How to use it explanation.

